# Repticon Columbia SC March 12 & 13



## jcgso (Oct 10, 2008)

Carolina Dart Frogs will be vending at tRepticon Columbia 3/12&13. 
Hope to see some of my regular customers and some new faces there. 
I will have available: 
10 Gal. and 12 gal Exo Terra live planted vivariums 
Fruit Fly Cultures 
Fruit Fly Culturing Kits 
1 Pair of adult Cobalts 
10 juvenile azureus 
1 adult female azureus 
2 orange lamasi froglets 
1 Turquoise & bronze adult female Auratus 
1 adult female Leucomelas 
4 juvenile Aurotaenia (maybe) 
various viv supplies 

PM if you are interested in pre-ordering anything for pick up at the show. 
Jeff


----------



## Paul G (Feb 27, 2007)

Under The Canopy Farms (Jane & Tom Brown) will also be vending this show. 

Under The Canopy Farms


----------



## billschwinn (Dec 17, 2008)

Well, what was at the show?


----------



## dflorian (May 15, 2009)

I wasn't there but have heard tale of several adult Agalychnis annae (golden eyed tree frogs), but the vendor would take them out of the dark for pix. No they aren't dart frogs, but they are nonetheless near and dear big "lil" Costa Rican tree frogs. Anyone else see'em or pick them up? Anyone pick up anything nifty and new.

I know all UTC's broms got snapped up.

The cobalt pair got snapped up pretty early I believe and I know a few orange lamasi got picked up. 

I really wanted to catch up with folks but had to be out of state. <frown>Hope those in attendence had a good time and spent their "shipping" money on gas!


----------

